# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Losing weight stanazol alone

## Akku

Hi Im new to Anabolic Review, Im 28 , 6'1 and about 93kgs ( i dont know exactly in pounds )I used to bulk up pretty hard, however i stopped about 3 years ago. I now have about 15 kgs of fat to loose. I have managed to find some Ilium Stanazol by Troy. I have a couple of questions to ask about it. 

1) I assume stanzol shuts down test as its a steriod , but it blocks estrogen recpetors, so will I need clomid, or will i be fine with waiting for my natural tes to kick itself back in.

2) I've read that people have differnet opinons on drinking stanazol ( its the same as winny right?) can anyone direct me to a thread about drinking it, with facts to back up there statements.

3) Has anyone had any expirince with this product, I know its legit.

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by Akku_ 
> *
> 1) I assume stanzol shuts down test as its a steriod , but it blocks estrogen recpetors, so will I need clomid, or will i be fine with waiting for my natural tes to kick itself back in.
> 
> 2) I've read that people have differnet opinons on drinking stanazol ( its the same as winny right?) can anyone direct me to a thread about drinking it, with facts to back up there statements.
> 
> 3) Has anyone had any expirince with this product, I know its legit.*


1) Although clomid is an anti-e it's main purpose (when used for cycling) is to re=start the bodies natural production of testosterone , which will minimalize loss of gains. So the answer is ,yes, you will still need clomid.

2) Go the the top of the page, click the "SEARCH" tab and type in "drinking winny". There are at least 20 threads in our archives. But I would recommend injecting as it is more effective.

3) If the product you are talking about has a green label and is Aussie gear, then yes I have used it and it works exceptionally well!!

Final thoughts, FYI winstrol (stanazol) will not induce weight (fat) loss. It helps to harden and define muscle you already have and increases strength and explosivness, but it is not thermogenic (if so, it is very mild). The only thing that will produce fat/weight loss is a reduction of calories and the addition of cardio. Also, I would recommend using and anabolic along with winstrol such as EQ. It will solidify your gains. Good luck!

----------


## still growin

Right on pete, couldn't have said it better myself!  :Wink:

----------


## Akku

Hey Pete

why is that you recommend EQ ( Equipose ) Instead of Deca , as Stanazol dry your joints out and Deca lubes them up? I ask because I realise that EQ keeps your gains but there are more advantages to Deca is the mass increase is far greater ( i gathered this from many hours of reading at this site )

Any help, Thanks

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *
> Final thoughts, FYI winstrol (stanazol) will not induce weight (fat) loss. It helps to harden and define muscle you already have and increases strength and explosivness, but it is not thermogenic (if so, it is very mild). The only thing that will produce fat/weight loss is a reduction of calories and the addition of cardio. Also, I would recommend using and anabolic along with winstrol such as EQ. It will solidify your gains. Good luck!*


i was going to post on this, but pete has summed it up well.
good luck bro, and be safe.

peace bb79

----------


## Komanda

Guys , I've been searching for someone who really knows well how to take these things !! i have been trying thermogenics , fat burners but it's all only supplements... so i've been thinking to try the stanazol but with zero knowledge  :Frown:  
My target is Losing weight and having a hard defined muscle . so main purpose is definition and fat Destroy hince: i already use Lipo 6X and still have a bottle of Lipo 6 Black can ayone advice on a good combination ? bearing in mind the defense since stanazol Blocks the testosterone " as far as i know " 


can anyone advice on the usage and defense please and how the cycle goes ?

----------


## *El Diablo*

> Guys , I've been searching for someone who really knows well how to take these things !! i have been trying thermogenics , fat burners but it's all only supplements... so i've been thinking to try the stanazol but with zero knowledge  My target is Losing weight and having a hard defined muscle . so main purpose is definition and fat Destroy hince: i already use Lipo 6X and still have a bottle of Lipo 6 Black can ayone advice on a good combination ? bearing in mind the defense since stanazol Blocks the testosterone " as far as i know " can anyone advice on the usage and defense please and how the cycle goes ?


Can u see that u bumped a 7 yeear old thread?? Start ur own one mate...

----------


## redz

It would be a total waste to run winny alone especially with high bf. Winny is good for running towards the end of a cycle at lower bf to harden up.

----------


## Komanda

sorry duude :$ i will right now  :Smilie:

----------


## El Corvino

atleast we know he was using the search button LoL

----------

